# MTB Hose(Kurz) Erfahrungen bitte...



## Cheapshots (23. April 2009)

Hi,

meine Frage bezieht sich wie im Titel schon steht auf Bike-Hosen.

Hab mir jetzt die Mavic Stratos MTB-Hose bestellt, aber auch schon ein paar andere angeschaut. Hatte leider keine möglichkeit die Mavic vorher zu testen und im Vergleich habe jetzt den Eindruck das Sie ein wenig dünn sein könnte!? Also ich hoffe natürlich das ich nicht stürze, aber falls doch habe ich halt Angst das Sie nach dem 1-2 gleich ine Fritten ist...

Hat jemand vielleicht schon Erfahrungen mit Mavic Hosen gemacht und kann etwas über die Lebensdauer sagen!?

In der Beschreibung zur Hose stand auch All-Mountain Hose, muss vielleicht dazu sagen das ich nicht die schlimmsten Sachen fahre, sind eher Trails im Wald, aber auch da kann man sich ja böse wickeln 

Hoffe ihr habt ein paar Erfahrungen die mir weiterhelfen können!?

Das andere Modell was ich mir angeschaut habe ist die 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k218/a12976/thrasher-short-black-green.html?mfid=495

im Vergleich dazu die Mavic

http://www.mavic.de/mtb/products/stratos-short.996473.1.aspx

Gruß Maik

P.S. Für anregungen und Tipps bin ich immer offen!


----------



## softbiker (23. April 2009)

Platzangst Bigcheck oder Super-Stripe. 

Habe seit letzter Woche die Super-Stripe. Die genialste Hose welche ich bisher anhatte. Vorn und Hinten Lüftungsschlitze große Taschen, fester Stoff, und am hinteren Bund einen super-angenehm-flauschig-weichen etwas höher geschnittenen Bund. Dazu noch an der Seite zwei riesen Kletts zur Weitenregulierung und zusätzlich Gürtelschlaufen.

Die einzig wahre Hose. Einfach genial.

Denke dass beantwortet deine Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonPhilippe (23. April 2009)

Hmm... 

So wie ich das lese hat die Super Stripe keine Innenhose, kann das sein?

/edith: So als Vergleich zur Mavic, mein ich jetzt...


----------



## Cheapshots (23. April 2009)

Joa, das war auch damals der Grund für die Mavic, 100 Euro für ne "schöne" Hose + Innenhose, nur jetzt wo ich sie in der Hand habe, fühlt sich das Material halt einfach eher = Sturz und Kaputt an

Im vergleich zu anderen Hosen halt, kann mich aber auch irren, daher wollte ich hier halt mal nach Erfahrungen fragen!

Gruß und Dank schon mal


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. April 2009)

Ich hab mir hier in Augsburg in einem Laden die Vaude Virus Pants bestellt, die haben auch eine separate Innenhose, sobald ich die hab kann ich ja Bescheid geben. Hab ich auch ungesehen gekauft, da ich mit Vaude bisher im Bergsport keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht habe und ich bei dem Händler Stammkundenrabatt hab, auch wenns kein Fahrradladen ist 

http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...Vaude/Products/06800/SubProducts/068000100200

Hab sie in grün genommen:

http://www.vaude.com/WebRoot/ProductImages/06800_663_4.png

Mit 330g ist das die schwerste Allmountain-Hose von Vaude, also sicher auch die Robusteste  Die teureren Syncro sind wohl nur besser belüftet (extra Öffnungen an Oberschenkeln).


----------



## BBB27 (23. April 2009)

hoi 

kann mir mal jemand sagen welche shorts weit ausfallen ??


----------



## Cheapshots (23. April 2009)

Ich wollte mal kurz was zu der Mavic Hose schreiben, nachdem ich jetzt ne Zeitlang auf die Bestellung gewartet habe (da kann Mavic natÃ¼rlich nix fÃ¼r ^^) und daher voller Vorfreude war, wurde ich leider TOTAL entÃ¤uscht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich hab die Hose in 2 grÃ¶Ãen bestellt und mir zu erst die Hose in gr. M genommen, beim Ã¶ffnen der Hose ist mir dann gleich einer der beiden DruckknÃ¶pfe abgerissen und der andere war auch schon angerissen, bei der zweiten Hose hab ich dann wirklich ganz ganz ganz ganz vorsichtig gemacht, aber trotzdem hatte ich wirklich Angst das es wieder kaputt geht, ich hab wirklich die Krise bekommen, das soll ne TOP All Mountain Hose sein!? Eine Hose die nicht mal das anziehen Ã¼bersteht...

Naja vielleicht hatte ich ja pech, aber in meinen Augen ist das der grÃ¶Ãte Schrott selbst die billigsten Hosen von Kick sind besser verabeitet....FÃ¼r 100â¬ ist das ne Freschheit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Soviel von mir dazu, werde morgen mal zu Rose fahren und mir ein paar "gescheite" Hosen anschauen!!!!

Werde berichten, gruÃ Maik


----------



## haumdaucher (24. April 2009)

Mainstream MSX
Kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Ordentlich Stauraum und Lüftungsschlitze zum zippen vorne.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3104/back-country-bike-short-greenish-grey-2008.html?mfid=438


----------



## Masberg (24. April 2009)

Habe mir letztes Jahr das Vorgängermodell von adidas gekauft (ich denke zumindest, dass es sich um das Vorgängermodell handelt, da die Mavic sehr ähnlich aussieht)
http://www.active-out.eu/products/de/Radsport/Fahrradbekleidung/Radhosen/Herren-Radhosen-kurz-3-4/ADIDAS-adiStar-Tech-Short-Radhose.html

ich bin mit der Hose zufrieden insbesondere da der Preis mit 60 EUR (jetzt wohl nur noch Restgrößen) mMn gut ist. Sie ist aber auch dünn, dafür leicht und luftig.  Bislang habe ich noch keine Sturzerprobung oder Dornbuschtests gemacht. Qualitätsmängel kann ich nicht feststellen.
Die Innenhose ist auch recht gut, wobei etwas schlechter als das Innenleber meiner Sugoi die ich auch unter meine Shorts ziehe. Aber Sugois kosten halt auch 100EUR +  und du hast nur Race Optik!


----------



## Fitzcarraldo (24. April 2009)

Ich habe mir neulich diese hier zugelegt http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=18013

in schwarz.

Die Verarbeitung macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, Innenhose und Sitzpolster ebenso. Leider habe ich meine Wampe unterschätzt und Größe "m" ist zu klein für mich (1,82, 82 kg, davon aber ein paar Kilo um die Leibesmitte...)

Werde sie mir jetzt in L kaufen, da sie mir richtig gut gefällt, und daß sie von Cannondale ist sieht man auch nicht 

Falls also jemand Interesse hat -> pm.


----------



## MEGATEC (24. April 2009)

haumdaucher schrieb:


> Mainstream MSX
> Kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Ordentlich Stauraum und Lüftungsschlitze zum zippen vorne.
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3104/back-country-bike-short-greenish-grey-2008.html?mfid=438



*Kann ich ebenfalls uneingeschränkt empfehlen !!*

Nach diversen Cannondale + Vaude + Gore + Specialized Hosen das beste was es gibt und was ich bisher hatte !
Sehr Haltbar, enorm viel Stauraum, Lüftungsschlitze + SUUUUUUUUPER Sitzpolster.
Die Hose nutze ich zwischenzeitlich ( ohne Polster ) sogar zum Bergsteigen, weil sie soviel abkann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (24. April 2009)

Kauf dir doch ne vernünftig passende "tight" und anschließend ne billige short die dir gefällt. Die ziehst du übereinander und fertig. Das passt, ist im schadensfall billig ersetzt, trocknet nach dem Waschen schneller..

p.s es gibt auch Radunterhosen mit Polster, damit wird die sache im Sommer noch luftiger


----------



## Wavesound2345 (24. April 2009)

haumdaucher schrieb:


> Mainstream MSX
> Kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Ordentlich Stauraum und Lüftungsschlitze zum zippen vorne.
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3104/back-country-bike-short-greenish-grey-2008.html?mfid=438



Die MSX trage ich schon länger und die kann wirklich viel ab.
Noch kaum Abnutzungserscheinungen, trotz mehrmaliger Stürze.
Die Innenhose ist auch sehr gut was den Sitzkomfort betrifft. Alles auch recht pflegeleicht.

Sehr gut ist auch der Gürtel mit dem Kunststoffverschluss. Individuell in der Länge einstellbar.

Und wie meine Vorredner schon sagten. Luftig, Viele Taschen und dadurch sehr variabel.


Also wenn eine Hose hält, dann diese!!!



DERE WAVE


----------



## daskn (24. April 2009)

Die MSX hat das komplette letzte Jahr wunderbar durchgehalten, nur dieses Jahr hab ich mir ne Neue geleistet:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25222

Trägt sich absolut KLASSE! S**bequem und sehr robust!


----------



## DaSilva69 (17. Mai 2009)

Wavesound2345 schrieb:


> Die MSX trage ich schon länger und die kann wirklich viel ab.
> Noch kaum Abnutzungserscheinungen, trotz mehrmaliger Stürze.
> Die Innenhose ist auch sehr gut was den Sitzkomfort betrifft. Alles auch recht pflegeleicht.
> 
> ...




Kann mir jemand noch einen Tipp geben wie die Größen so ausfallen bei der Mainstream?


----------



## [email protected] (17. Mai 2009)

Hi, ich suche auch eine MTB Hose für "schlanken Fuss" die Mainstream sieht ziemlich weit aus, jemand nen Tipp?

danke lg


----------



## Steppison (20. Mai 2009)

Moinsen,
ich interessieren mich auch für die Mainstream.
Kann jemand sagen, welche Größer bei mir besser passen sollte? Im Normalfall trage ich bei Jeanshosen Bundweite 32-34, bin 1,90m groß und 85kg schwer. Die Oberschenkel sind eher kräftig gebaut. 
Würde die L noch passen oder sollte ich lieber zur "weiteren" XL greifen?
Gruss Steppi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raccoon78 (20. Mai 2009)

@steppison

ich habe gestern meine neue MSX bekommen (auf den ersten Blick die genialste Hose die ich je hatte). Ich denke mit L bis du ganz gut beraten (vielleicht sogar noch kleiner) meine ist XL(bzw. Größe 52) (aktuell 96 Kg bei 181cm) und sie passt perfekt(allerdings fürchte ich nicht mehr lange ).


----------



## Fhal (20. Mai 2009)

Bei Decathlon gibt es eine kurze "Freeride"-Hose mit rausnehmbarer Innenhose inklusive Polster. Besonders gut gefällt mir der Netzeinsatz an der Innenseite der Oberschenkel, ist gut für die Belüftung 

http://www.decathlon.de/DE/shorts-rr-freeride-34923717/

Kostet 39 Euro und hält bislang recht gut, trotz regelmäßiger Benutzung und anschließender Wäsche.


----------



## [email protected] (21. Mai 2009)

die fällt doch ziemlich kurz aus oder???? und sieht auch mehr so aus als wäre sie nichts für schlanken Fuss odeR?


----------



## Fhal (21. Mai 2009)

Die Hose hängt mir bis etwa Mitte der Knie, der obere Teil meiner Knee/Shinguards ist dadurch bedeckt.


----------



## [email protected] (21. Mai 2009)

hi wie groß bist du und welche Größe hast du bestellt?


----------



## Fhal (21. Mai 2009)

Bin 1,85m groß und hab glaube ich XL genommen, da ich enge Hosen beim Biken nicht mag. Pluspunkt war auf jedenfall die rausnehmbare Innenhose mit Polster.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. Mai 2009)

Habe nun meine Vaude Virus Mens Hosen bekommen und gleich mal 3 Stunden getestet. 
http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...Vaude/Products/06800/SubProducts/068000100200

Die Hose in M passt mir selbst bei meinem dicken Hintern super, bei 1.73m Körpergröße geht die in etwa bis zur Hälfte der Knie (siehe hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/362735).

Toll ist der Haken für die Sonnenbrille am unteren Ende der rechten Oberschenkeltasche, auch beim Laufen geht die Brille da nicht verloren.
Sitzen tu sie super, auch die Strechbereiche machen die echt bequem. Einziger Negativpunkt für mich: Keine Gürtelschlaufen, innen ist ein Gummizug mit Klettbefestigung zum enger machen.

Die Innenhose hat ein ital. patentiertes HT-90 Polster, ist mein erstes Hochwertigeres. Für M ist die Innenhose meines Erachtens nach recht eng (naja, der Hintern *g*), aber nach dem ersten vorsichtigen anziehen und den ersten Kilometern saß die perfekt und sehr bequem.

Ich kannte bisher nur kein Polster und LIDL-Polster. In beiden Fällen tat mir nach 3h Vollgas mit vollem Rucksack (ca. 6kg, wiege selber 75kg) grundsätzlich der Hintern und die Nüsse weh.

Heute garnix. Wirklich toll, so ein ordentliches Polster. Hab das bei Teosport selber nicht gefunden, ähnelt aber diesem (Kanäle etwas anders und Vaude-Logo):
http://www.teosport.it/download/Monoline3D.pdf

Langzeittest was Abnutzung betrifft steht noch aus


----------



## [email protected] (24. Mai 2009)

Hab mir jetzt doc ne Hose von Scott


----------



## chiraz (24. Mai 2009)

Ich kann nur die "Gore Countdown" empfehlen.
Super Hose, mit Innenhose. Sehr gutes Polster. Preis ok.

http://www.bike-discount.de/index.php?ac=pddetails&pdid=13698


----------



## Warnschild (28. Mai 2009)

Habe 2 Maloja-Hosen. Eine davon hat allerdings außen an den Hüften Klettverschlüsse zur Weitenregulierung. Das ist ziemlich ungeschickt und desaströs für meine Trikots (Funktionsstoffe = Fadenzieher-empfindlich :-( ). Ansonsten sitzen sie genial über jeder Radhose. 

Diese Kombi ziehe ich ohnehin vor: Lockere Shorts über engen Radhosen mit SP. 

Auch besitze ich eine Shorts von Rono (machen eigentlich hauptsächlich Triathlon- und Laufkleidung). Ist ne Herrenhose, sieht auf dem Bügel nicht spektakulär aus, aber ich liebe den Sitz, das Material,.... 

Eine Fox-Hose mit "eingebauter" Innenhose hat sich als weniger komfortabel herausgestellt: Das SP ist nicht der Renner und die Beweglichkeit ist irgendwie auch eingeschränkt dadurch, dass die Hosen aneinanderhängen. 

Wie sind eigentl. die Scott "loud loose fit"-Modelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

